# Strat Runs Like Poo When Charging



## Dacooter (Jan 31, 2012)

I have noticed this since I installed the Rom/Kernel a while ago. (Tweaked 2.1 with RCHP Kernel)
When I charge my Strat the Device gets super slow, I cant text without having to wait and fix words all of the time.
I have set my setCpu profile to run the clocks 800 lowest, and 1200 highest while charging. It didn't do much.
does anyone have a solution?

Thanks!
-Dakotah


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate to say this but it is definitaly RHCP's kernel. I am using KC's and I don't get this lag anymore since I switched.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dacooter (Jan 31, 2012)

Skylinez said:


> I hate to say this but it is definitaly RHCP's kernel. I am using KC's and I don't get this lag anymore since I switched.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, I will switch on over.
Have a Good One!


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

I believe this is a minfree issue. Try tweaking those and see if there is an improvement.


----------

